# Any way to make Wallpaper in Sense3.0/3.5 scroll?



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I really love how in sense 2.0/2.1, launcher pro, adw, etc you can have your wallpaper span all your screens so when scrolling left and right your wallpaper expands also.

Are there any mods/patches that can allow this? I really like sense 3.5 and what comes with it but I hate having a 800 pixel by 2 pixel wallpaper.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope. TO get the scrolling wallpaper, you have to flash back to a Sense 2 ROM


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Try wallpaper wizardrii from the market

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------

